# Jon boat storage ideas



## Target (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a new to me Jon boat that has only enough storage for 1 battery and a couple life jackets up under the bow. I am used to at least having a couple other storage spots for raingear, tackle, first aid, headlights, etc. 

Any ideas/pics on some semi-dry storage for a Jon boat? I was thinking of a big cooler or sturdy bin? I also want to use it as a seat for my daughter. Thanks


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 25, 2017)

Igloo makes seat cushions for most of their marine coolers.https://www.igloocoolers.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=3&q=seat+cushions Be aware if your daughter is seated on something that is not attached to the boat she is at risk of being ejected(ask me how I know #-o )


----------



## rotus623 (Jan 25, 2017)

Am mccallum has some really nice aluminum storage accessories. I have a small aluminum flip top box that I bought from them to mount a seat on and turn into a livewell. $100 plus $20 to ship. Made really well and already painted jon boat green. They got plenty of other storage boxes also. Fancy!!


https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-console.htm

I got the small alumacraft box still, brand new if you are in the va area.


----------

